# Connection à iTunes store impossible.



## wazaki (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir, 
Mon problème est le suivant, lorsque je veux mettre mon compte apple sur l'apple Tv afin d'utiliser iTunes store et le partage à domicile. Un message me répond à chaque fois connection impossible. Et pourtant je sais me connecter avec ce meme compte à tout mes autres appareils apple. Pour l'info, c'est juste mon compte qui ne se connecte pas, celui de mon frère fonctionne parfaitement.
En espérant que vous sachiez me venir en aide, mes remerciement d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (15 Décembre 2015)

si les autres comptes fonctionnent et que tu est sur de la saisie de l'identifiant et du mot de passe alors je ne vois pas. Débranche ton ATV pendant 1 à 2 minutes puis rebranche là. Cela m'est arrivé une fois.


----------



## wazaki (16 Décembre 2015)

merci, ta méthode a résolut mon problème


----------

